# applying tolex



## Gravity Orange (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyone know some good sites or resources for glueing, cutting and applying tolex? especially on how to cut the corners and make it look professional. thanks


----------



## Southbay Ampworks (Jun 30, 2006)

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=70200&highlight=recover+101


----------



## elcabong (Mar 6, 2006)

There are some nice photos on Silvatone site http://www.silvatone.bravepages.com/

Check in the Gallery section.

And there is Casey's tutorial http://new.photos.yahoo.com/casey4s/albums


----------

